# Polish Roads



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Surely Polish roads can't be as bad as everyone says.
Well they are, we have just travelled on the 44 from Oswiecim (Auschwitz Musem) to Camping Koruna at Gaj south of Krakow and believe me, I thought we would have entered the campsite holding only the steering wheel, having shaken the van to bits. These back roads are BAD. In hindsight I should have gone via the motorway, but want to avoid the roadworks at Krakow.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> Surely Polish roads can't be as bad as everyone says.
> Well they are,......


I'm working about 10days/month in Poland and had thought initially of stealing Jane's MH for some R&R in Gdynia / Sopot. However, I quickly realised this was no very sensible because as you say the roads are BAD. So bad in fact they they are barely fit even for hire cars!
I am currently in Kozle about 130 Km W of Krakow and some roads in town are quite horrendous. Last night I was walking across a road (dangerous enough in itself requiring eyes looking in all directions at once) and thought that I had tripped up over the curb but it was not the curb, it was tarmac which has extruded from a rut and was about 75 mm above the curb height 
Tomorrow have to head > 600 km north to Gdynia,. and there are surprisingly some fairly good country roads available which result in a fairly pleasant but convoluted route which I don't really want that tomorrow as I want to get to Gdynia in time for the GP practice!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> Surely Polish roads can't be as bad as everyone says.
> Well they are, we have just travelled on the 44 from Oswiecim (Auschwitz Musem) to Camping Koruna at Gaj south of Krakow and believe me, I thought we would have entered the campsite holding only the steering wheel, having shaken the van to bits. These back roads are BAD. In hindsight I should have gone via the motorway, but want to avoid the roadworks at Krakow.


 :lol: :lol: I know how you feel! I took the back roads once, fantastic views but my brain nearly fell out of my head! They are definitely bad - but not as bad as when you meet someone coming the other way!

I met an ex-pat whilst i was over there, who said that cars forced into ditches was a regular occurence, and that the insurance repair jobs effectively meant bending the panels out so it wouldn't touch the wheels and sending you on your way! lol!

Put it down to charm! Have fun and safe journey, when you get home you will be tightening bolts for two weeks so make the most of it! :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Shame their Government can't use their own workers to do these roads! I like Polish people on the whole they are very friendly work with a lovely girl and she is stunning in the looks dept and quite often has to do appointments in Polish which intrigues us all.

West Yorkshire roads leave a lot to be desired pulled van out of a pot hole yesterday went right up to our middle nearly! 8O 

Greenie


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

This a link road joining the 7 and the 1 - two major roads in Gdansk


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> This a link road joining the 7 and the 1 - two major roads in Gdansk


Now that is a good road compared to some I have travelled on in Poland. :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DJP said:


> > This a link road joining the 7 and the 1 - two major roads in Gdansk
> 
> 
> Now that is a good road compared to some I have travelled on in Poland. :lol:


Shall we start a brag about who's experienced the worst roads in Poland?!
However I have to declare an advantage - I go on roads that aren't on any map - not in the van of course but in the only vehicle suitable for such roads...... a hire car.


----------

